# Does being Baptized the same as being Saved? And if so.....



## SignatureBeauty (May 7, 2010)

What does that mean? I want to know when one chooses to be baptized what does it mean? Does it mean No Cursing,No Drinking,No Partying, Changing the way you dress etc. I am not one  to judge no one at all, but I see alot of people being saved and have been baptized but still doing the same things they were doing before. So I just get a little confused, so if someone can school me on the True Meaning of being Saved or Baptized!

Thanks


----------



## Sharpened (May 7, 2010)

> *Matthew 3:11-12* - [John the Baptist said,] "I baptize you with water for repentance. But after me will come one who  is more powerful than I, whose sandals I am not fit to carry. He will  baptize you with the Holy Spirit and with fire. His winnowing fork is in his hand, and he will clear his threshing  floor, gathering his wheat into the barn and burning up the chaff with  unquenchable fire."


_Baptize_ comes for the Greek word, _baptiso_, which means "to dye." When you immerse a fabric into the dye medium, it takes time for the color to adhere and the longer it is left in it, the deeper the color becomes. 

The symbolic ritual of water dipping is not the end of our baptism, but the first step; the last two are from the Father. His Spirit must penetrate and dwell within us and the fire are the trials and temptations of life for refinement. Maybe the question we should ask is the Holy Spirit dwelling within a person, helping them to clean house. I have seen blatant sins committed by those who are trying to get their lives right by Him, while others have the outward appearance of righteousness, but have rejected His Spirit out of their hearts.



> *1 Peter 1:6-7* - In this you greatly rejoice, though now for a little while you may have  had to suffer grief in all kinds of trials. These have come so that your  faith-of greater worth than gold, which perishes even though                 *refined by fire*-may be proved genuine and may result in praise, glory  and honor when Jesus Christ is revealed.


Since I am still alive and His Spirit is within me, the baptism of fire continues. There are those who walk through the fire willingly; the rest have to held to it (myself included). I am one of those people who does not consider myself truly saved until  the day Jesus introduces me to His Father.


----------



## Lylddlebit (May 7, 2010)

~~~~~~~Deleted~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## SignatureBeauty (May 7, 2010)

Thank You ladies  so much!! That really helped me to understand.


----------



## Crown (May 7, 2010)

Imagine an engagement. The baptism is the ceremony, an affirmation in front of witnesses.
 After the ceremony, the future spouse begins to prepare herself for the marriage.
 It is sad to say some fiancées wont be ready (Mat. 25 : 1-13).
 But, this preparation is a process. It can take less or more time to be prepared, but must be ready for the wedding.


----------



## SignatureBeauty (May 8, 2010)

I like how you put that Crown.


----------



## JinaRicci (May 8, 2010)

Nymphe said:


> _Baptize_ comes for the Greek word, _baptiso_, which means "to dye." *When you immerse a fabric into the dye medium, it takes time for the color to adhere and the longer it is left in it, the deeper the color becomes. *
> 
> The symbolic ritual of water dipping is not the end of our baptism, but the first step; the last two are from the Father. His Spirit must penetrate and dwell within us and the fire are the trials and temptations of life for refinement.


 
I like that.  It takes time.  There are things that may not change right away in a person's life but they will be changed the more they continue to look for & follow God's guidance.


----------



## Sharpened (May 10, 2010)

JinaRicci said:


> I like that.  It takes time.  There are things that may not change right away in a person's life but they will be changed the more they continue to look for & follow God's guidance.


And some of us have to be dipped repeatedly. I can testify to that!


----------



## Poohbear (May 13, 2010)

I've heard 3 views on this:

1. You don't necessarily have to be baptized to be saved. Baptism is symbolic of accepting Jesus as Lord and Savior.

2. Baptism is a requirement for being saved.

3. Whether baptized or not, no one knows if they are truly saved or going to Heaven. Only God knows.


I was mainly taught #1, but to be honest, I don't know what to believe anymore because all these views have scriptures to back them up.


----------



## Mrs.TheBronx (May 13, 2010)

My thoughts...

It is not a necessity to be saved, as the man that was next to Jesus on the cross was not baptised but he was in fact saved because he beleived!  If you are saved, you should be baptised as Jesus was. Its an outward showing of your faith.


----------



## blazingthru (May 21, 2010)

I think its circumstances that prevents people from getting baptised is what is acceptable. Not just deciding on not to do it. Its a requirement. Christians are to follow christ and Christ was baptised, although he was baptised for those who could not be baptised (like the man on the cross, people in hospitals, and prison and etc..But if you are able you must make every effort to get baptised.  What saves you is your faith, which you renew everyday. You must hold on to your faith to believe that you are saved.  That baptism *must* be submerged, it is like a death, you have died to the hold that the sin of this world once had on you,  Your are "awakening to a new life"


----------



## Laela (May 21, 2010)

Nymphe said:


> _Baptize_ comes for the Greek word, _baptiso_, which means "to dye." When you immerse a fabric into the dye medium, it takes time for the color to adhere and the longer it is left in it, the deeper the color becomes.
> 
> The symbolic ritual of water dipping is not the end of our baptism, but the first step; the last two are from the Father. His Spirit must penetrate and dwell within us and the fire are the trials and temptations of life for refinement. Maybe the question we should ask is the Holy Spirit dwelling within a person, helping them to clean house. I have seen blatant sins committed by those who are trying to get their lives right by Him, while others have the outward appearance of righteousness, but have rejected His Spirit out of their hearts.
> 
> Since I am still alive and His Spirit is within me, the baptism of fire continues. There are those who walk through the fire willingly; the rest have to held to it (myself included). I am one of those people who does not consider myself truly saved until  the day Jesus introduces me to His Father.





Lylddlebit said:


> No, I always tell my girls in the sunday school class I teach that being baptized is the ceremony.  Salvation comes from accepting christ as your personal lord and savior.  It's like what marriage is designed to be. Getting married won't make you fall in love, marriage is the ceremony to display that love and commitment.  Baptism is the ceremony to symbolize the commitment you have made to the lord with your life.  It won't make you give your life to christ.





Crown said:


> Imagine an engagement. The baptism is the ceremony, an affirmation in front of witnesses.
> After the ceremony, the future spouse begins to prepare herself for the marriage.
> It is sad to say some fiancées wont be ready (Mat. 25 : 1-13).
> But, this preparation is a process. It can take less or more time to be prepared, but must be ready for the wedding.




^^^ I believe baptism is a part of our righteousness. When John felt he couldn't baptize Jesus, He told John the baptism was proper or fitting to fulfill righteousness (Matthew 3:15). Jesus came to fulfill the Law, and he led by example by fulfilling the requirements of the Law. We don't get saved by being baptized, but being saved, we get baptized, like Jesus did, as a symbol of our commitment to serving Him.


----------



## Guitarhero (May 21, 2010)

There is also baptism of desire for those who cannot or could not receive one.

Question:  





blazingthru said:


> That baptism *must*  be submerged, it is like a death, you have died to the hold that the sin of this world once had on you, Your are "awakening to a new life"



Not sprinkled?


----------



## Laela (May 21, 2010)

Matthew 3 (KJV)

 1 In those days came John the Baptist, preaching in the wilderness of Judaea,

 2 And saying, Repent ye: for the kingdom of heaven is at hand.

 3 For this is he that was spoken of by the prophet Esaias, saying, The voice of one crying in the wilderness, Prepare ye the way of the Lord, make his paths straight.

 4 And the same John had his raiment of camel's hair, and a leathern girdle about his loins; and his meat was locusts and wild honey.

 5 Then went out to him Jerusalem, and all Judaea, and all the region round about Jordan,

 6 And were baptized of him in Jordan, confessing their sins.

 7 But when he saw many of the Pharisees and Sadducees come to his baptism, he said unto them, O generation of vipers, who hath warned you to flee from the wrath to come?

 8 Bring forth therefore fruits meet for repentance:

 9 And think not to say within yourselves, We have Abraham to our father: for I say unto you, that God is able of these stones to raise up children unto Abraham.

 10 And now also the axe is laid unto the root of the trees: therefore every tree which bringeth not forth good fruit is hewn down, and cast into the fire.

 11 I indeed baptize you with water unto repentance. but he that cometh after me is mightier than I, whose shoes I am not worthy to bear: he shall baptize you with the Holy Ghost, and with fire:

 12 Whose fan is in his hand, and he will throughly purge his floor, and gather his wheat into the garner; but he will burn up the chaff with unquenchable fire.

 13 Then cometh Jesus from Galilee to Jordan unto John, to be baptized of him.

 14 But John forbad him, saying, I have need to be baptized of thee, and comest thou to me?

 15 And Jesus answering said unto him, Suffer it to be so now: for thus it becometh us to fulfil all righteousness. Then he suffered him.

 16 *And Jesus, when he was baptized, went up straightway out of the water: and, lo, the heavens were opened unto him, and he saw the Spirit of God descending like a dove, and lighting upon him:

 17 And lo a voice from heaven, saying, This is my beloved Son, in whom I am well pleased.*


----------

